
The Road not Taken - michael_fine
http://pastebin.com/aJQfubrK
======
dalke
Classic Harry Turtledove story from 1985, in the Golden Age SF vein (compare
to Clarke's 'Rescue Party'). It's a prequel to Herbig-Haro, which mostly
inverts the idea. You can also view it as a precursor to Turtledove's Worldwar
series.

But as the pastebin is a blatant copyright infringement, and the story isn't
new, I don't think it's appropriate for HN.

